# My labs don't make any sense



## Mill (Jan 11, 2016)

I've been hypo for over 10 years. This year, I became a little hyper over the summer and have been trying to regulate my T3 and T4 levels ever since with my endo. Being hyper also triggered a Telogen effluvium (rapid hair loss) which has now been going on since August.

Here is the history of my results:
August @ 75mcg T4 & 25 mcg T3
TSH: 0.044 (0.4-4)
FT4: 1.03 (0.89-1.76)
FT3: 7.51 (2.3-4.2)

September @75mcg T4 & 12.5 mcg T3
TSH: 2.342
FT4: 0.71
FT3: 2.28

October after 6 weeks of 88 mcg T4 and 12.5 mcg T3
TSH: 3.15
FT4: 1.04
FT3: 2.7

December after 6 week of 100 mcg T4 and 12.5 mcg T3
TSH: 1.22 
FT4: 1.17
FT3: 3.1

At that point, my doctor said my levels were perfect and to stay at this dose. Except that a couple weeks later I started feeling hyper (heart racing, high blood pressure). So I get tested again and here are the results:

TSH: 0.763
FT4: 0.97
FT3: 3.00

It doesn't make any sense to me. Why would my TSH and T4 be lower and I'm feeling hyper? Shortly after I was increased to 100 mcg T4 I also started taking an adrenal health supplement that contains Ashwaganda and I'm wondering if it had anything to do with this.

After getting these last results last week, my endo decided to bring me back down to 88 mcg T4 and 12.5 mcg T3. I'm still not sure what happened since my number looked so good before and all my symptoms were improving, especially hair loss which has since picked up again.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Thyroid movement in general will cause hairloss. You have had your share of moving thyroid hormones.

If it were me - I would stop the supplement until you get level on your thyroid hormones.

When do you take your thyroid hormones in relation to your blood tests? Were all labs drawn around the same time?

Have you been tested for adrenal issues? You should never treat adrenal issues without first being tested. Saliva testing is best.



> August @ 75mcg T4 & 25 mcg T3


How long had you been on this dose? Why were you prescribed such a high dose of Cytomel? You were seriously hyper here.


----------



## Mill (Jan 11, 2016)

i just stopped taking the supplement a week ago when I went back down to 88. I' not as hyper but my blood pressure is still on the high side (130/90). Maybe I should wait another week of being off the supplement and at a lower dose.

I always have my blood drawn first thing in the morning before taking my meds.

I did have a saliva test and my cortisol was normal but dhea low. The recommendation was to take adaptogens, which is what I did. I even asked my endo if it was ok and he said said. Now I wish I hadn't.

The initial dose in August was what I had been on for years. However I lost 10 lbs in May and it caused the dose to become too high.

Also, the hair loss started getting better about 4 weeks I started the 100 mcg T4, now it's gotten worse again 

Is it possible that 100 is actually the right dose but the Ashwaganda actually made me convert too much T4 into T3?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Dose changes can cause hair loss.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Ashwaganda can mess you up if you don't need it or have adrenal issues but it's not the right supplement to take. I would avoid all adrenal supplements until you've done saliva testing to see if you have issues or not.

I would probably stick with the new dose for a few more weeks to give your body a chance to calm down. That's a lot of dose changes in a short amount of time.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supplements/ingredientmono-953-ASHWAGANDHA.aspx?activeIngredientId=953&activeIngredientName=ASHWAGANDHA

Minor Interaction Be watchful with this combination


Thyroid hormone interacts with ASHWAGANDHA

The body naturally produces thyroid hormones. Ashwagandha might increase how much thyroid hormone the body produces. Taking ashwagandha with thyroid hormone pills might cause too much thyroid hormone in the body, and increase the effects and side effects of thyroid hormone.


Hmmm - researching before adding supplements or medications for interactions is a good idea. WebMD is usually a pretty reliable information source.

Six weeks is best to wait for thyroid labs - testing at 4 will give you a good idea of where you are going. Testing any earlier than 4 weeks would not be reliable.


----------



## Mill (Jan 11, 2016)

So I've been off the Ashwaganda for 2 weeks and back to 88 mcg T4/ 12.5 mcg T3 for 2 weeks but my heart is still beating fast. I'm wondering if I should cut the T3? Would it make more sense to try 100 mcg T4 and 6.25 mcg T3 (1/4 Cytomel)? Then adjust the T3 if needed in a few weeks after I get tested?


----------



## Mill (Jan 11, 2016)

Thank you. I agree with you that that's where I want to go back to. The numbers were the best I ever had. So are you saying that I should stay at 88 mcg for now and try the 100 mcg again after 6 weeks? I just hate the hyper symptoms.


----------

